# Hierodula majuscula



## superfreak (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## superfreak (Aug 16, 2009)

]


----------



## superfreak (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2009)

Probably the ONLY Hierodula im interested in, typically though now i want one i cant find any for sale lol


----------



## superfreak (Aug 16, 2009)

theyre pretty rare outside of oz. mainly because of our crazy export laws


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pics, Olga!  You'll have a beautiful adult very soon, it appears. This species' name is very apt.  

Edit: I'm still not fully awake yet... I forgot to comment on the pics with kitty. THOSE are GREAT... Love them! So kitty wasn't interested in catching or eating them at all?


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 16, 2009)

These pics are old. I love the 2nd one in the 3rd post: having slain the giant furry marshmallow of a cat, the two mantids battle for supremacy :lol:


----------



## hierodula (Aug 16, 2009)

superfreak said:


> male or female :huh:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Nice kitty kat


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 16, 2009)

hierodula said:


> male or female :huh:


Not the best pic to sex a mantis... but my guess is male.


----------



## planetq (Aug 16, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Probably the ONLY Hierodula im interested in, typically though now i want one i cant find any for sale lol


Yeah I agree with you! To me they are definitely the most visually pleasing out of all of them- very pretty species.

Minkyu


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2009)

We did have them in culture over here but i just bleh plain green mantis, didnt realise they are so colourful lol


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Not the best pic to sex a mantis... but my guess is male.


It was a male. And an angry one at that. Do _Hierodula sp._ chirp/scratch their wings as a defence mechanism? It did this when Olga's cat got to close.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 16, 2009)

I like them.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 17, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Probably the ONLY Hierodula im interested in, typically though now i want one i cant find any for sale lol


Same here lol.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 17, 2009)

The adult was a male. The red nymph in the other pics is the same male. The female unfortunately died in a horrific molting accident while going to adult. I was devastated  More so as i didnt even get any pics of her at sub - she was massive!

And yeah, the one time kitty took an interest in the male (just before those top photos were taken) he completely flipped out and started stridulating his wings, making a clacking/scraping sound. Cat was completely unimpressed - not a very effective defense technique  (against anyone but me - i was quite hesitant to pick him up again :S)


----------

